# Longshank bits



## FrankieJ (Jul 10, 2009)

I am totalling new to routing and I wondered if it is possible to buy longshank 1/4 inch router bits. The manual on my Bosch router says I should have three quarters of the shank in the collet but doing this means the bit does not protrude sufficiently from the router table (Ryobi RT600). I have taken the plastic base off the router (900ACE) and this helps.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Frank and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Try this Router Collet Extension and review


----------



## FrankieJ (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Gene. But the ad says "will not work with 1/4 in collet routers." Anyone else got any suggestions please?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi FrankieJ

They do many 1/4" long shank router bits...what profile are you looking for ????, but I will say most of the 1/4" shank router bits will work,, it comes done to how you have your router mounted..

A picture of your setup would be worth a 1000 words...you can post a pictures right of the bat when you become a member..

=======





FrankieJ said:


> I am totalling new to routing and I wondered if it is possible to buy longshank 1/4 inch router bits. The manual on my Bosch router says I should have three quarters of the shank in the collet but doing this means the bit does not protrude sufficiently from the router table (Ryobi RT600). I have taken the plastic base off the router (900ACE) and this helps.


----------



## FrankieJ (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Bobj3,
My router is clamped below the iron top of the Ryobi RT600 table. I've taken the plastic base plate off and I've tried with the bit shank halfway into the collet (instead of 3/4 as the manual suggests). The top of the collet is about half an inch below the surface of the table (centre of the table insert). Don't know if this is okay but I've managed to use a 10mm round over bit on a piece of wood (my first attempt at routing!!!!. The shanks on my router bits are all about an inch and a quarter long. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Frankie

You can't have more than 1/4" on the mounting point on you router..that's to say the table that you are trying to use is to thick,,, I would say..

The real key is use a router with a 1/2" and 1/4" collet and just like the error is gone..

========



FrankieJ said:


> Hi Bobj3,
> My router is clamped below the iron top of the Ryobi RT600 table. I've taken the plastic base plate off and I've tried with the bit shank halfway into the collet (instead of 3/4 as the manual suggests). The top of the collet is about half an inch below the surface of the table (centre of the table insert). Don't know if this is okay but I've managed to use a 10mm round over bit on a piece of wood (my first attempt at routing!!!!. The shanks on my router bits are all about an inch and a quarter long. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## FrankieJ (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Jigs,
The Ryobi RT600 is a top-of-the-range table and the blurb says it will take any plunge router, 1/4 or 1/2 inch. My Bosch GOF 900ACE (made in the USA) is also said to be one of the best so I'm reluctant to scrap it just because it is only 1/4 inch. At the moment there is 1/2 an inch of the bit shaft sticking out of the collect and 3/4 inch locked inside.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Frankie.


----------



## FrankieJ (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi all,
I've just bought a Freud FT3000 half inch router (in the UK) so that should solve the problem I had with the Bosch 1/4 inch machine. Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------

